# Celery



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Yesterday my bf and I went out to eat and we took Mia with us. She was being a brat and I wanted to keep her occupied, besides her tearing up the napkins







so I gave her a celery stick. She ate it and wanted more!! She loved it!!! hehe....but I was looking on the forum to see if celery was bad (i didnt think its was) and found this...

"( canines cannot have onion at all because it is deadly, celery because of possible choking with the stringyness, corn because it does not digest within the stomach,) "

What is your thoughts on celery...do you think it was ok that one time?


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Yesterday my bf and I went out to eat and we took Mia with us. She was being a brat and I wanted to keep her occupied, besides her tearing up the napkins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My malt eats celery all the time, but not in stalk form. Certain Veggies are so healthy but a canine cannot break it down. I always put celery through the food processor with other vegetables and make a vegetable mush. He loves it! I usually mix celery, romaine lettuce and an asparagus. This way I know it is broken down and he is getting all the nutrients from the food. He does eat some veggies whole as snacks like green beans and asparagus. I wouldn't give him the celery whole, because of the stringyness.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok, so I did give it to her whole...Is this bad? I am a little nervous now!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Ok, so I did give it to her whole...Is this bad? I am a little nervous now!![/B]


Since it was yesterday and she didn't choke I wouldn't be too worried. I would just find some vegetables for her to snack on that aren't stringy. Most dogs that I know that like vegetables, love greenbeans.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> Since it was yesterday and she didn't choke I wouldn't be too worried. I would just find some vegetables for her to snack on that aren't stringy. Most dogs that I know that like vegetables, love greenbeans.[/B]


Ok!! It was just a one time thing. I dont normally give her veggies to snack on (unless I am cooking them, then I will give her a little taste before I season them)...


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I give Wilson and Molly celery too, they really like it! I try to make sure it's a really crisp piece, which is less likely to be stringy.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Small pieces of celery are better than a stalk size. Just remember celery does contain a certain amount of sodium..moreso than some other veggies.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I give Lady celery, but I make sure it's cut up into small pieces. I'd be worried about choking, too, with the strings.

I suspect it will come out the other end still in string form since she wasn't able to chew it up!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> I give Lady celery, but I make sure it's cut up into small pieces. I'd be worried about choking, too, with the strings.
> 
> I suspect it will come out the other end still in string form since she wasn't able to chew it up![/B]










YEP IT DID!!!







This morning!!!


----------



## patsan (Mar 2, 2006)

They can have just about any kind of veggy (no onions, raw potato skin or eyes). Just make sure you mush it up because they (dogs) don't have the enzymes to break down the cellulose walls of the vegetables. So unless you blend it to the consistency of applesauce, it will just pass through the dogs system virtually unused.

Be aware that certain veggies like the cabbage family (broccoli, cabbage, kale and the like) when fed in large amounts have been known to decrease thyroid function. It doesn't mean they can't have them at all.
Just don't over do it, and keep all the veggies in moderation.


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

We give juiced celery to our dogs sometimes







And it's good for them and they love it. But if your dog has a problem with calcium oxalate stones, do not give them celery as it is a high oxalate vegetable.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't think I would because of the strings. You know how annoying it is when they get stuck in between your teeth. A dog wouldn't be able to get them out.


----------

